# When hobbyists go too far



## lildark185 (Jul 7, 2006)

The story says it all:

http://www.abclocal.go.com/wpvi/story?section=news/bizarre&id=6605523


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Haha, what a funny story.

The shark-stealer. He could be a comic book villain. 

Also, the pet shop shouldn't be keeping a shark in the first place.


----------



## csaxe21 (Nov 25, 2008)

Wow, I never thought that if anyone stole a credit card, the thing they would go buy would be a fish! And, smuggling a shark out of store is just funny. Does the store actually have no workers around to see that a man is fishing in their shark tank?

For the pet store keeping a shark, I thought it was normal for most fish stores. I thought it was a main attraction all fish stores should have. I guess thats because both stores by me do. I don't know about one of them, but I know Big Al's has one and its been around for a while, and seems to be doing well. It's in here.

http://www.bigalscanada.com/Stores/Locations/Montreal/montreal.html


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Maybe, I've never seen pet shops with sharks in them - only aquariums like seaworld. 

The problem with keeping sharks is... the tank is never big enough so they just end up suffering in substandard conditions. Like growing a puppy in a box and expecting it to be healthy. Except the puppy has sharp skin and an appetite for destruction!


----------



## csaxe21 (Nov 25, 2008)

Haha true. I guess it makes sense that they shouldn't be forced to swim 6 ft, turn, 6ft, turn... and should have a lot of open water.


----------



## freydo (Jan 7, 2006)

well the guy is definitely lucky it's a nurse shark, they're generally "safe" to handle. and i think they're okay stationary, unlike typical sharks that need to constantly move, and have water flow through their gills. otherwise they would suffocate.


----------

